# sketch camera



## villae81 (Aug 13, 2011)

Does anyone know where I can download the sketch camera like Samsung has on fascinate?


----------



## monky_1 (Aug 26, 2011)

Paper camera on the android market. Looks amazing !


----------



## villae81 (Aug 13, 2011)

"monky_1 said:


> Paper camera on the android market. Looks amazing !


Thanks!


----------



## jimnutt (Jul 19, 2011)

+1 for Paper Camera, works great. The newer version does higher resolution pictures,
View attachment 3090

this was taken with the older version at 640x480


----------

